# Military training work.



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi i am recently an ex SNCO from the british Parachute Regiment and i am trying to find out where the jobs vacancies would be posted for the instructor posts to the UAE military. Could anyone give me some direction, thanks.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Rob, once you've made 5 posts, send me a PM (Private Msg) and I'll point you in the direction you need.

Good to see a Para on board.....even if you lot scared the hell outta me in Colly!!!


----------



## ninorules (Feb 17, 2009)

Pasanada said:


> Rob, once you've made 5 posts, send me a PM (Private Msg) and I'll point you in the direction you need.
> 
> Good to see a Para on board.....even if you lot scared the hell outta me in Colly!!!


Yes Sir Yes


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ninorules said:


> Yes Sir Yes



Not always.

He said SNCO, so you might call him "sergeant", "colour" or if WO2 or WO1 then "sir"


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I outrank Rob, I'm the Long Haired General......it's Ma'am to you miserable lot!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr LOL


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought you were a Major............................Catastrophe or was that Corporal Punishment


----------



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

Right before this goes any further its Sergeant and no one out ranks me, So sit up straight listen in and stop the waffle lol!!!!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri and Rob, 

I *AM* the Long Haired General, I've more pips on my shoulders than an orange.....now, wind ya necks in ya pair of miserable scroats!!!! LMAO!!! 


*Runs and hides....like all good Generals do!*


----------



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok if its like that then (scroat eh).
I was being nice before but if we want to open the door to my Para Reg Vocabulary, it can turn very desturbing lol !!!!
You ok Jen ????


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Rob, I've dealt with worse, believe me.....as for Ogri....not even he scared me!!! LOL

I'm well, ta, hows you today? I hope to have news for you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

All good here, just chillin, gym and preping for a Barbi tonight so easy street.
Glad to hear your well.
Hoping for good news too lol !!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, short of selling my body, I'll endeavour to get you the news you seek....lol

Enjoy the barbi....have a beer for me!


----------



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

No beers out here my company is totaly dry which is good cos its detox every work rotation.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll have to have a beer for you then! 

Jeez...the things I do around here....*sigh*


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, as it is for the sake of an airborne compadre, I suppose I should have a beer tonight.

Not found anything like The Globe in Dubai yet sadly.


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

ah since we are on the military topic...can someone shed some light on the UAE military. how big, how does it compare globally and why dont we hear about it much, if at all. is this merely a peace keeping task force? we all know the USA has had dubai's back for a very long time....but dont you think the UAE should have a self sustaining force? there is so much money, why not invest in military infrastructure?


----------

